# UPDATE!! Tarpon Tomorrow Galveston Tournament



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Update - (Remember, amateur tournament only this year).

There will be a Friday night registration and meeting at Willie G's in Galveston in the banquet room on the second floor of the restaurant starting at 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

You can get your registration packet starting at 7:00 p.m. and we will have a cash bar and limited appetizers. You are welcome to go downstairs afterward or at any point to have dinner at Willie G's.

You can pick up a registration packet on Saturday morning from 5:30 a.m. until 6:30 a.m. at the dock at Willie G's as well.

PM me with any questions.

Details, rules etc. are at www.tarpontomorrowproam.com

(WEBSITE WILL BE UPDATED SHORTLY!!!)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Thanks for all the help on the phone today, Scott. Unless something drastic happens, I will be there Friday and fishing Saturday.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This is the Willie G's on Harborside!!! FYI.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Team Trophies for first and second place and a TLD 25 for the guy (or gal) who catches the last tarpon of the tournament. Kayakers get a single trophy but compete for the TLD 25 as well.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

We'll see you Friday, Scott.


----------



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tarpon Tom t-shirt*

Are you going to be handing out the t-shirts Friday or at the end of the tournament. I didn't sign up for one in the application.

Thanks,

Harris


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

As indicated previously, t-shirts had to be ordered in advance this year and not enough orders were placed for a t-shirt run, so unfortunately we are not having t-shirts this year. I'll bring some old ones if you'd like that yall can pick through and have.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Mizpath,

Now that,s a WOW picture.

Can't make Galveston. See you in POC. Saturday?

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This is only a Galveston tournament so we will only be in Galveston. That announcement was made last year. This is no longer a money tournament and no longer state wide. The Tarpon Tomorrow Pro Am website indicates this fact as does this original post indicating packet pick-up is in Galveston only.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was good to meet some new folks this evening. I hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend of fishing. Scott's wife didn't find the humor in me asking her why he parked his truck and boat trailer on concrete blocks and took the tires off. JK. She's a nice lady. I should be out there first Sunday morning if things go to plan. Stay hydrated and keep the sunscreen on.


----------

